# B&W character & monster art



## Nellisir

*Goal:* 
I'm looking for names, prices, and portfolios at the moment.

*Background:* 
I just started a very small OSR fanzine. Mostly there's no room for art, because I hate white space and go for a pretty compact text layout, and I get most of the art from vintage illustrations. 
However. It's sold slightly better than expected, and so I find that I might actually have a small budget for art that I can't get from Arthur Rackham or Rene Bull, like new races and monsters.

*Details:*


This is very small-time stuff; I'd be mostly looking for 1-10 illustrations per project. I'd be pretty frickin' surprised if it were more than 10 this year, to be honest.
1/4 page b&w illustrations. At the moment I'm working on non-standard character races, so iconic characters rather than specific player characters. No background, no border.
Good sense of costume design. I'm not crazy precise about this, I just like to get away from all the leather and metal spikes. Egyptian-styled characters, for instance, would have Egyptian-styled clothing. I will include links and photos for reference if necessary.
I pay. I'm not interested in giving you exposure or please be nice to me because I'm small-time or something like that. If I can't afford your standard rates, I can't afford your standard rates. That's life.

Email nellisir at gmail.com, or reply here and I'll email you.


----------

